
The Future of Data Analysis [video] - denzil_correa
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Machine-Learning-and-Data-Sciences-Conference/Data-Science-Summit-2016/MSDSS11
======
Phait
Is he ill or something? He doesn't seem old enough to be fading out so often
like he does... Is he lost in a world of data even when he's giving talks?

~~~
ekianjo
Maybe he was just tired ?

------
trungaczne
10 hours, 89 points and 0 comments? That's a first.

~~~
dang
I'm a sucker for Cunningham's Law, but aren't we all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11122973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11122973)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12134303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12134303)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11548951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11548951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11017603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11017603)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12283041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12283041)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12473851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12473851)

That's in the last year. Looks like there are 31 stories total with no (live)
comments and > 89 points. But then there are all the ones where people posted
about there being lots of points and no comments...

~~~
trungaczne
I meant "That's a first" as in it was a first for me. I've seen threads almost
empty where the only comments are discussion why they are so empty, but that's
usually within 5-6 hours of the thread creation. I've never personally seen a
completely empty thread. This seems like an extreme anomaly personally, at
least until you revealed the statistics.

Curious, how many threads were created last year?

~~~
dang
360k threads and 1.89M comments.

